# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Celibati

## Eni

eshte nje fenomen kryesisht tek prifterinjte katolike.
Nga sa di une ky tipar eshte caktuar nga nje koncil i kishes katolike, duke u nisur nga tradita e vjeter fetare e mbatjes se kreshmes dhe te mos pasjes se marredhenieve seksuale para kungimit,per te krishteret dhe po ashtu 1 jave per hebrejte. Ekzistonte nje problem pasi, kungimi merret 2 here ne jave ( per ortodokset kete e di une) dhe per katoliket 1 here ne jave te djelen (nga sa di une),pra i bie qe para kungimit te mbaje kreshme.

Por celibati ka qene dhe nje fenomen, i cili eshte perkrahur dhe nga perandoret e Perandorise se Shenjte Romake te Kombit Gjerman, plus nga aristokracia, pasi pronat e priftit katolik, perandori mund t'i shperndante si te donte, nqs ky i fundit ia kishte dhene priftit, por dhe nga vete Kisha Apostolike Romane, e cila me ane te celibatit, ka perfituar shume, mqs pronat mbeteshin kryesish ne emrin e kishes, pas vdekjes se personit fetar dhe keshtu Papati fuqizohej.

Por aktualisht jemi ne kohe te tjera, shek.XXI dhe ditet e fundit ka plasur gjithe andej skandalet e prifterinjve katolike, si ne SHBA,Rumani etj.
Atehere a *mendoni se celibati duhet te ekzistoje akoma si nje karakteristike e prifterinjve katolike? A shihni se duhen bere reforma nga vete Kisha Katolike ne kete drejtim ?*

Per prifterinjet ortodokse dhe ato evangjeliste kjo karakteristike nuk ekziston, te pakten per prifterinjte ortodokse celibati aplikohet vetem per peshkopet dhe krypeshkopet ortodokse dhe per murgjit, kurse prifterinjte e tjere, te thjeshte mund te martohen.

----------


## Seminarist

Celibati,Eni,ka qene nje tradite e hershme e parakrishtere.Nisur nga ide te ndryshme,ai here ishte pozitiv dhe here negativ.

Ne krishterim,marredheniet seksuale,qofshin edhe te ligjshme keto,jane pare si rezultat i renies se njeriut,qe nga koha e Adamit.

Epshi,deshira per ta poseiduar  tjetrin apo tjetren,jane pare si shprehje te egos te "semure" nga semundja e Adamit,kur ai u transformua ne njeri te "mishte".

Engjejt psh nuk kane keto lloj marredheniesh,dhe Krishti i krahason me to, ne Ungjill, kur e pyeten,se cdo te ndodhte me gruan,qe e martuar 7-here ne kete jete,ne jeten tjeter kujt do ti perkiste?Dhe Krishti pergjigjet,se ne ate jete as nuk martohen....etj,duke aluduar,se kthimi ne gjendjen para rrenies se Adamit eshte natyra e vertete njerezore,ku hyn dhe pastertia e plote seksuale.

Prandaj shume tekrishtere,duke aspiruar per kete lloj gjendje,lane perkujdesjet e kesaj bote dhe "luftuan" per rigjenerimin e tyre dhe kthimin ne gjendjen para Adamit(murgjeria).

Por ky vendim eshte nje vendim krejtesisht personal,dhe per me teper nuk eshte i domosdoshem per shpetimin e njeriut(ky eshte dhe qendrimi kishtar).


Ne Kishen perendimore celibati u pergjithesua,dhe sot po ndodhin pikerisht keto pasoja,pasi qe njerez qe u veshen prifterinj iu desh te beheshin dhe murgjer.....

I takon Kishes katolike ta shqyrtoje kete problem.Une mund te them,se duke mos qene dogme edhe mund te ndryshohet,por kerkon nje proces pksa te gjate,pasi eshte kthyer ne "tradite"(te qenurit prift i pamartuar).

Vec kesaj mund te them,se sulmi me i madh qe i ka ardhe historikisht Kishes,ka qene pikerisht nga ata qe jane brenda ne Kishe dhe vetequhen te krishtere,ujqer me veshje qengji,bari i keq,qe Krishti thote se do te rri me te mirin deri ne fund,dhe me pas do te ndahet.

----------


## ilia spiro

Seminarist, po te kesh kohe per relaks, po te drejtoj nje pyetje, siç duket se je i shkolluar ne teologji.
Nga gjithe sa dime dhe sa lexova ne kete teme, e qarte eshte tashme se vete deshira seksuale eshte rezultat i renies se Adamit dhe me pas e te gjithe races njerezore.
Dihet se ne Kishen Orthodhokse nuk zbatohet celibati per prifterinjte dhe dhjakonet, ne kuptimin qe po te jene te martuar (me kushte strikte), keta mund te hirotonisen. Por, nese dorezohen te pamartuar nuk mund te martohen me dhe te vazhdojne te kryejne keto detyra.
Kjo teme ngre problemin e moszbatimit te celibatit ne Kishen Katolike. Une them pse te mos zbatohet edhe ne Kishen Orthodhokse, kur kete e kane Peshkopet. Sigurisht nuk dua te hedh idene e ndonje reforme, por thjesht, mendoj se celibati, e ben priftin apo dhjakonin te perkushtuar vetem ne çeshtjen e shpetimit te shpirtrave per enorine apo Kishen qe mbulojne.
Nese kane familje, atehere llogjikisht qe ne rradhe te pare do t`ju duhet te mendojne per familjen e tyre, edhe per nevojat materiale, etj.... 
Natyrisht, nuk mendoj se celibati duhet te jete nje detyrim. Por mendoj se duhet te kene perparesi ata qe ja kushtojne jeten e tyre *vetem Kishes*. Sigurisht qe mund te pranohen edhe te martuar, por te kete kushte per ta, ne menyre qe familja te mos i pengoje ne kryerjen e detyrave te tyre baritore.
Sepse, p.sh. pse nuk lejohet martesa pas dorezimit prift ose dhjak? Sigurisht, qe ne jeten e Kishes perparesi duhet te kete patur celibati, por me pas eshte hequr dore prej tij, ndoshta si *leshim*, ne kuadrin e mos renies ne imoralitet te prifterinjve.

Nese mund te jepni nje mendim,

----------


## Seminarist

Celibati per mua eshte disipline thjeshte e shenjteruar, por jo dogmatizuar, nga praktika kishtare. Nqs Kisha do ta ndjeje me kalimin e kohes e shekujve te nevojshme nje ndryshim ne kete disipline, vetem atehere kur te jete e qarte qe ka nevoje per kete, ajo mund ta beje sipas 'procedurave' qe tashme njihen ku njeshi eshte unanimiteti.

Une per vete nuk shoh sot ndonje nevoje te tille. Respektoj personalisht qendrimet qe ka krijuar perendimi dhe lindja vecmazi.

Natyrisht qe me logjike me e mira eshte te pasurit e disa mundesive e jo vetem njeres, si i martuar apo pamartuar. Keshtu njerezit do kishin mundesi zgjedhjeje.

Dallimi ne celibat mes lindjes dhe perendimit ka dhe shkaqe thjeshte historike.

----------


## Seminarist

m'duket se i paske inat kta prifterinjt e martum, Ilia.. :sarkastik: 

Se ndryshe, mund ta kuptoja tia beje ket urim, per te qene i pamartum, kryeredaktorit te gazetes shqiptare, por jo edhe klerit?!

----------


## ilia spiro

> Celibati per mua eshte disipline thjeshte e shenjteruar, por jo dogmatizuar, nga praktika kishtare. Nqs Kisha do ta ndjeje me kalimin e kohes e shekujve te nevojshme nje ndryshim ne kete disipline, vetem atehere kur te jete e qarte qe ka nevoje per kete, ajo mund ta beje sipas 'procedurave' qe tashme njihen ku njeshi eshte unanimiteti.
> 
> Une per vete nuk shoh sot ndonje nevoje te tille. Respektoj personalisht qendrimet qe ka krijuar perendimi dhe lindja vecmazi.
> 
> Natyrisht qe me logjike me e mira eshte te pasurit e disa mundesive e jo vetem njeres, si i martuar apo pamartuar. Keshtu njerezit do kishin mundesi zgjedhjeje.
> 
> Dallimi ne celibat mes lindjes dhe perendimit ka dhe shkaqe thjeshte historike.


Te faleminderit per begenisjen Seminarist.(lol)
Pergjigje e shpejte dhe e sakte. Kuptohet qe respekt kemi per te dyja mundesite, pra celibat apo jo, ose celibat por jo te detyrueshem. Une dhashe nje preference ne fakt dhe bera edhe nje argumentim, gjithsesi.





> m'duket se i paske inat kta prifterinjt e martum, Ilia..
> 
> Se ndryshe, mund ta kuptoja tia beje ket urim, per te qene i pamartum, kryeredaktorit te gazetes shqiptare, por jo edhe klerit?!


Jo, s`i kam hic inat, njerin prej tyre e kam shok..
po ta beja urimin qe thoni juve, atehere do te shtoheshin vajzat "sexy" ne faqet e GSH-sw.

Gjithsesi edhe njehere te falenderoj se je lodhur pak per mua,...e nese nuk ke paragjykime..jam i detyruar te te ofroj nje kafe (me bisht), nese jeton ne Tirane..

pershendetje

----------

